# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Peesaandoeningen - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Tendinopathie*

Pezen hechten de spieren aan de botten. Bij tendinopathie is er een pees beschadigt. De pijn wordt het dichts bij het bot gevoeld. In het begin wordt er pijn gevoeld wanneer de pees wordt ballast. De pijn verdwijnt enkele uren nadat de belasting op de pees ook is verdwenen. Vervolgens kan de pijn gevoeld worden tijdens normale bezigheden en op den duur zelfs tijdens het rusten. 

*Oorzaak*
De oorzaken van tendinopathie zijn nog onduidelijk. Duidelijk is dat tendinopathie vaak voorkomt door overbelasting. Sporters kunnen het bijvoorbeeld sneller krijgen door herhaalde bewegingen. Ook kunnen sporters het krijgen als ze slechte schoenen aan hebben. Daarom dienen schoenen na 1 of 2 jaar vernieuwd te worden, want nadien raken de kwaliteiten van de schokdemping verloren. 

Wel zijn er combinaties van risicofactoren. Eén van de risicofactoren is leeftijd. Wanneer je ouder wordt, worden de gewrichten minder soepel en de spiergroepen krijgen het zwaarder. Hierdoor komen de pezen ook in de problemen. Ook verschil in beenlengte of een afwijking aan de voet kan een factor zijn. Spieren en pezen worden dan meer ballast. Nog een factor is overgewicht.

*Risico's*
Het gewricht bij de pees kan ontstoken raken en daardoor gezwollen.

*Behandeling*
Als je pijn voelt tijdens de warming-up kan het een begin zijn van peesbeschadiging. Dan kun je het beste naar de huisarts gaan. Die kan je doorverwijzen naar de fysiotherapeut. Die zal je enkele oefeningen geven die je thuis elke dag kunt herhalen. Deze oefeningen zijn erop gericht om de pees aan te sterken door krachtinspanning. Daarna zal de pees zich sneller herstellen en ook sterker worden. Want als je door blijft gaan met herhaalde korte krachtinspannende oefeningen zal de pees juist meer ballast worden.

*Link bij dit artikel*
medicinfo.nl

----------


## Luuss0404

*Triggerfinger*

Bij een triggerfinger heb je een zwelling ten gevolge van een ontsteking in de pees van de buigspieren van de vingers. Het buigen en strekken van de vinger gaat dan moeizaam. 

*Oorzaak*
Het kan komen doordat de pees overbelast is. De pees kan dan dik worden waardoor het niet meer soepel door peesschede kan bewegen.

*Risico's*
Er zijn geen risico's aan verbonden. Het is enorm vervelend, maar je kunt gewoon je activiteiten doen eventueel met aanpassingen. 

*Behandeling*
De huisart kan je een injectie geven met corticosteroïden. Dit helpt de zwelling verminderen. Wanneer de klachten niet over zijn kan er geopereerd worden om de peesschede te verruimen.

*Link bij dit artikel*
werkendlichaam.nl

----------

